# ci facciamo sempre riconoscere



## El Sicario

Por favor, necesito que me ayuden a traducir una frase que contiene el verbo "fare" en su forma plural. Además, existen otras palabras que para mí tienen sentido por sí solas, pero no dentro de la frase.

La primera parte puede ser un poco ofensiva, pero no es necesario que me la traduzcan. 

La frase dice: "E che cazzo ci facciamo sempre riconoscere." 

No lleva ningún signo de exclamación o de pregunta. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que te falta una coma.
E che cazzo, ci facciamo sempre riconoscere. Pero que coño, nos dejamos reconocer siempre.

Ya sé que hay muchos cambios, pero se trata de una frase coloquial y no tiene traducción palabra por palabra. Aunque el significado es el mismo.
Hacer en este caso me parece mucho más inapropiado que Dejar
A propósito, siempre me ha llamado la atención los usos cruzados de Cazzo y Coño como exclamaciónentre el español y el italiano y los cambios de género de las cuatro palabras.


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> Creo que te falta una coma.
> E che cazzo, ci facciamo sempre riconoscere. Pero que coño, nos dejamos reconocer siempre.
> 
> Ya sé que hay muchos cambios, pero se trata de una frase coloquial y no tiene traducción palabra por palabra. Aunque el significado es el mismo.
> Hacer en este caso me parece mucho más inapropiado que Dejar
> A propósito, siempre me ha llamado la atención los usos cruzados de Cazzo y Coño como exclamaciónentre el español y el italiano y los cambios de género de las cuatro palabras.



Ciao Neuro. 
Si potrebbe anche dire: _Pero qué coño, hagamos que nos reconozcan siempre._ *?*


E sì, è curioso come in italiano e spagnolo si usino Cazzo e Coño in modo speculare.


----------



## El Sicario

Ah, muchísimas gracias tanto a Neuromante como a sabrinita85

Sí, la verdad que no sirve traducir esta frase palabra por palabra; es más, hecho de esta manera se podrían obtener muchos significados distintos.

Entonces, ¿cómo le puedo contestar a esta persona la frase "Los Italianos son famosos por eso", escrito en italiano?

Muchas gracias por su gentil ayuda.


----------



## sabrinita85

Puedes decir:
_*Gli italiani sono famosi per questo.*_

Ah! Recordar que los gentilicios no van en letra mayúscula ni en español, ni en italiano.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Ciao Neuro.
> Si potrebbe anche dire: _Pero qué coño, hagamos que nos reconozcan siempre._ *? Ciao, Sabri, n**o sé si es una pregunta.*
> *Lo encuentro un poco forzado, se entiende, pero es más natural decir "Dejemos que nos reconozcan" (o, más formalmente, permitamos). En este caso, estoy de acuerdo con Neuro.*
> 
> *Yo creo que "riconoscere" se traduciría mejor en este caso como "conocer". =>Dejemos que nos identifiquen/(re)conozcan, o, simplemente " ¡Qué ....!, que nos (re)conozcan! . (en español, yo creo que se dice más "que nos conozcan" ).Sí, ya sé que se puede decir "facciamo che ci conoscano".*
> 
> E sì, è curioso come in italiano e spagnolo si usino Cazzo e Coño in modo speculare.


*Che cazzo! = ¡Qué coño!/ ¡Qué cojones!/ ¡Qué hostia(s)!/ ¡Qué pollas!*
*Más finamente= Qué leche(s)! /Qué narices!*
*(hay muchos "threads" sobre esta palabra)*


----------



## claudine2006

Yo no usaría el imperativo....¡Co**!¡Siempre nos hacemos reconocer!


----------



## El Sicario

sabrinita85 said:


> Ah! Recordar que los gentilicios no van en letra mayúscula ni en español, ni en italiano.


 
¿Oh, sí? ¿Ha visto que además de enseñar una lengua extranjera siempre se puede "desaznar" a una persona en cuanto a su propia lengua, sabri?

Gracias.

Ah, muchísimas gracias también por sus aportes a femmejoile y claudine2006; sinceramente, la lengua del Dante es un poco _bastante_ mas difícil de lo que esperaba.

Gracias a ustedes, chicas, también.


----------



## femmejolie

El Sicario said:


> ¿Oh, sí? ¿Ha visto que además de enseñar una lengua extranjera siempre se puede "desaznar" a una persona en cuanto a su propia lengua, sabri?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Ah, muchísimas gracias también por sus aportes a femmejoile y claudine2006; sinceramente, la lengua del Dante es un poco _bastante_ mas difícil de lo que esperaba.
> 
> Gracias a ustedes, chicas, también.


 
Di niente! Por cierto, he buscado desaznar y no lo encuentro (me imagino que será "desanimar", "desilusionar"). No te preocupes, Sabri es así, buena chica pero a veces un poco brusca (come me ).


----------



## Cecilio

femmejolie said:


> Di niente! Por cierto, he buscado desaznar y no lo encuentro (me imagino que será "desanimar", "desilusionar"). No te preocupes, Sabri es así, buena chica pero a veces un poco brusca (come me ).



Tal vez El Sicario (vaya nombre) se refería a "desasnar", con "s", que viene de "asno", en el sentido de "hacer que alguien deje de ser un asno (o un burro, es decir, un ignorante) respecto a algo". El error de El Sicario proviene del hecho de que en Hispanoamérica no diferencian entre "s" y "z" en la pronunciación.


----------



## Cecilio

Il contesto della frase suona abbastanza colloquiale, forse sarebbe possibile una traduzione come: "Siempre damos la nota". Altre possibilità: "siempre nos damos a conocer" o "Nunca pasamos desapercibidos". Ma non nsono dal tutto sicuro se l'originale italiano ha esatamente questo significato.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Il contesto della frase suona abbastanza colloquiale, forse sarebbe possibile una traduzione come: "Siempre damos la nota". Altre possibilità: "siempre nos damos a conocer" o "Nunca pasamos desapercibidos". Ma non sono dal tutto sicuro se l'originale italiano ha esattamente questo significato.


_Siempre damos la nota_ rende l'idea.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> _Siempre damos la nota_ rende l'idea.


 
Yo creía que dar la nota se traducía con "farsi notare"


----------



## El Sicario

femmejolie said:


> Di niente! Por cierto, he buscado desaznar y no lo encuentro (me imagino que será "desanimar", "desilusionar"). No te preocupes, Sabri es así, buena chica pero a veces un poco brusca (come me ).


 
 Perdón, pero el error fue mío; Cecilio tiene razón: soy un "asno." 

Nah... las correcciones, tanto la de sabri como la de Cecilio, vienen muy bien; uno no puede pretender hablar una lengua foránea si primero no aprende a hablar bien la suya, ¿no es así, Cecilio?

Grazie!


----------



## sabrinita85

El Sicario said:


> Perdón, pero el error fue mío; Cecilio tiene razón: soy un "asno."
> 
> Nah... las correcciones, tanto la de sabri como la de Cecilio, vienen muy bien; uno no puede pretender hablar una lengua foránea si primero no aprende a hablar bien la suya, ¿no es así, Cecilio?
> 
> Grazie!


Claro, ya me había dado cuenta de que no te habías enfadado, que no consigo entender como uno pudiera creer lo contrario. 
Pero bueno... 
Nos vemos!


----------



## El Sicario

sabrinita85 said:


> Claro, ya me había dado cuenta de que no te habías enfadado, que no consigo entender como uno pudiera creer lo contrario.


 
Ha-ha-ha... Es fácil, sabri; si una persona a la que se le está enseñando se enfada por algo así, esa persona es necia o idiota...

Grazie!


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Yo creía que dar la nota se traducía con "farsi notare"


L'idea è quella.


----------

